# Is period coming?



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am due on Wednesday next week and am feeling period like cramps already.  I am not feeling positive about this at all.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't give up hope yet, period type pains can be a good sign... I had them when I conceived!! I also had spotting on day 7-9 which was an implantation 'bleed' so dont panic if you get that too! Good luck!


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

No spotting as yet :-(


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Not everyone gets the spotting, my DW didn't & she'd also conceived. All I meant was, dont worry if you _do_ get spotting x


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you for your advice TwoBumps. xx


----------

